# Need Help with Bloating? I have a helpful tip!



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

I just went thru that whole bloating scare. It is a very scarey thing and yes if not treated it can kill your precious goat. The help that i have to offer i found by doing a lot of research. I don't know about most people, but a veterinarian is not cheap and sometimes you need to do things yourself, that you would never think you would have to. Goats are not easy to raise, but they can be rewarding. 

Most definitely make sure all your goats have free access to baking soda, but just give them enough for the day and night. The next morning just throw out the excess in there stall or pen. Helps with odors and keeps there pan fresh. Then just put fresh out again the next day. If you have a way to keep them from walking on it then change it when you think its time. Never leave old and poor in new. Baking Soda helps with digestive and gases.

Another good tip is Vegetable oil. I read for a 140lbs goat give 1 cup, but i have a 60lbs goat. So i put 1/4 cup in another cup and got a syringe and gave mine 3 4cc syringe full for the first dose then i messaged her belly adding some pressure and moving my hand towards her butt to help make the gases move out. I also would message her neck to try and help her burp. Then i would walk her around on a lead, even if she didn't want to walk i made her. I would stop her every so often and message her. After a few walks and messages i would go and let her alone for a couple of hours. When i went back out and there wasn't any improvements i would repeat. It took all day, but her big tummy that made her look like she was pregnant with twins to deliver any moment now looks like she had a baby. BTW she has a soon to be 2month old baby on her.

I also did not give her any grain or hay for the nite. If you have anything to add please post. I'm making this post to help others out.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have heard of all of those, actually.  Baking soda is a big thing around here. I have had sheep bloat a lot, always saved them with baking soda and frothy bloat treatment.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Veggie oil, baking soda, all good. For rumen you dont pat gently. Get on the left side & work vigorously.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I try to prevent bloat by keeping the ph of the rumen neutral. Before my goats go out on new pasture or after the rain I give them a couple Tums. I also give Tums if I catch them eating something they shouldn't or if they break into the grain. Have to change feed suddenly? Tums!

That's my little goat secret.


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the Tums idea! I think that i will try that next time. I gave her some probiotis this morning just to help her out a little more. Keep the good idea a coming! Of and my picture is the goat that had the bloat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GasX


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Want to add, I do not offer free-choice soda (too much can block up wethers and bucks), but I do have it, and when needed I make a "soda ball" with mollasses and stick it down the back of their throat. I've only needed to do this once, thankfully.

Ah, and "tapping" on the side of the goat can help bring the bubbles to the surface. I pat the stomach to get the air up, then massage it out the back or front. :laugh:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Imagine my horror when I saw Janie with a "bulge" on her already impressive left rumen area. She was rubbing against the shelter, and in obvious distress. I ran in and got a full dosing syringe of olive oil, a bottle of Gas x, & baking soda. Baking soda went in the feed dish (I usually put it out a couple of times a week), everybody wanted that, so I got the oil in her and filled the syringe with gas x. Gave her that, and rubbed her left side vigorously. She loved the massage, actually leaned into me, I rubbed, rubbed, rubbed. The "bulge" seemed to be receding and then she belched and farted at the same time! lol 

I have heard of this "fight" going on for hours or days, and I was surprised that it seemed to resolve so fast. I kept checking her for a few days and everybody else considering how they went after the baking soda. But, everything seemed fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

deep messages like kneading bread dough..walk walk walk bounce bounce bounce more kneading...repeat...
you can also use 
Tide for flothy bloat

I give baking soda by adding enough water to drench..works good..
not tried gas -x : ) might pick some of that up : )


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

How can a goat bloat? Would it be from eating to much or too fast?


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Tara_Bishop said:


> How can a goat bloat? Would it be from eating to much or too fast?


Not from too fast. It's from eating the wrong feed at the wrong time. Sudden dietary changes, especially ones that go from grass hay and dry browse to rich pasture or legume (alfalfa) hay suddenly. Also when too much grain is fed or goats get into the chicken scratch bag. The rumen is really a fermentation tank. Fermentation produces gas. Feed is fermented to release nutrients that are processed in the next chambers of the stomach. In general, ruminant animals are not designed to digest grains and legumes very well. The acid balance within the rumen gets screwed up and the rumen produces more gas than the animal can expel. If you go out and listen to your goats at night you'll hear them contentedly burping. If a goat can't burp the expanding rumen will eventually put so much pressure on the lungs that the goat can't breathe.


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

elchivito said:


> Not from too fast. It's from eating the wrong feed at the wrong time. Sudden dietary changes, especially ones that go from grass hay and dry browse to rich pasture or legume (alfalfa) hay suddenly. Also when too much grain is fed or goats get into the chicken scratch bag. The rumen is really a fermentation tank. Fermentation produces gas. Feed is fermented to release nutrients that are processed in the next chambers of the stomach. In general, ruminant animals are not designed to digest grains and legumes very well. The acid balance within the rumen gets screwed up and the rumen produces more gas than the animal can expel. If you go out and listen to your goats at night you'll hear them contentedly burping. If a goat can't burp the expanding rumen will eventually put so much pressure on the lungs that the goat can't breathe.


 Thank you that is quite helpful!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Gas x is what is in bloat blocks for cattle. I am sure you could just buy over the counter gas x or baby gas drops and they would do the same. Tums is good idea. Its a two for one. They get added calcium and ph stabilization.


----------

